

Dick Costolo (Twitter COO) on Stock Options Acceleration - kareemm
http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2007/06/options_acceleration.html

======
tibbon
I've really been appreciating these articles. I'm in the process of
negotiating my options with my current company and I'm fairly new to all of
these various ins and outs. With my prior startup most of the employees got
fairly hosed I think when it company was finally acquired and I'd rather that
not to be the case with this one. Still, I know I made the huge mistake
already of not having these on paper upfront (I've been there 10 months now).
Next time I know better.

~~~
necrecious
I definitely appreciate articles on the actual nuts and bolts of setting up
and structuring your company.

Advice about "fail quick" and "benefit vs features" are great, but there are
so many of them out there.

